# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  توفي اليوم فضيلة الشيخ الاصولي/ عبدالقادر بن شيبة الحمد

## محمد عبد الأعلى

انتقل إلى رحمة الله وقد ناهز المائة عام ، إمام المسجد النبوي سابقاً والمدرس بالروضة الشريفة الفقيه الأصولي المعمَّر الشيخ / عبدالقادر بن شيبة الحمد - رحمه الله وغفر له .
وسيصلى عليه بإذن الله عصر الثلاثاء  بجامع الملك خالد في أم الحمام بالرياض .

----------


## محمد عبدالعظيم

رحمه الله وغفر له 
كل فترة نفقد عالما 
*عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يَقُولُ : "   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ انْتِزَاعًا يَنْتَزِعُهُ مِنَ  الْعِبَادِ ، وَلَكِنْ يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ بِقَبْضِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، حَتَّى  إِذَا لَمْ يُبْقِ عَالِمًا اتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ رُءُوسًا جُهَّالًا ،  فَسُئِلُوا فَأَفْتَوْا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَضَلُّوا وَأَضَلُّوا " *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله وغفر له وجعل الله قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمود محمد

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، رحمه الله غفر له وعفا عنه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------

